# "Just Say That The Election Was Corrupt, And Leave The Rest To Me And Congressional Allies"



## skews13 (Jul 31, 2021)

“Just say that the election was corrupt + leave the rest to me” and to congressional allies, Mr. Donoghue wrote in summarizing Mr. Trump’s response.

Mr. Trump did not name the lawmakers, but at other points during the call, he mentioned Representative Jim Jordan, Republican of Ohio, whom he described as a “fighter”; Representative Scott Perry, Republican of Pennsylvania, who at the time promoted the idea that the election was stolen from Mr. Trump; and Senator Ron Johnson, Republican of Wisconsin, whom Mr. Trump praised for “getting to bottom of things.”
Mr. Jordan and Mr. Johnson denied any role in Mr. Trump’s efforts to pressure the Justice Department.









						Trump Pressed Justice Dept. to Declare Election Results Corrupt, Notes Show (Published 2021)
					

“Leave the rest to me” and to congressional allies, the former president is said to have told top law enforcement officials.




					www.nytimes.com
				




Congressional allies donny? Looks like that subpoena list just got a lot longer. You do know they can and will use what you say in a court of law, right donny?


----------



## bravoactual (Jul 31, 2021)

skews13 said:


> “Just say that the election was corrupt + leave the rest to me” and to congressional allies, Mr. Donoghue wrote in summarizing Mr. Trump’s response.
> 
> Mr. Trump did not name the lawmakers, but at other points during the call, he mentioned Representative Jim Jordan, Republican of Ohio, whom he described as a “fighter”; Representative Scott Perry, Republican of Pennsylvania, who at the time promoted the idea that the election was stolen from Mr. Trump; and Senator Ron Johnson, Republican of Wisconsin, whom Mr. Trump praised for “getting to bottom of things.”
> Mr. Jordan and Mr. Johnson denied any role in Mr. Trump’s efforts to pressure the Justice Department.
> ...



That loser was so fucking desparate to stay in WH.  Now all he will get is prison


----------



## skye (Jul 31, 2021)

Trump WAS right!

The election WAS corrupt.  Millions of Americans want to know this  below.....among many other criminal  issues that happened in this coup, because this WAS a coup d'état ...  it WAS NOT a legal election.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 31, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> Now all he will get is prison


Do you remember what happened after the socialists put Hitler in prison after that Beer Hall Putsch?

I heard an interview from an American reporter that covered it. . . a left leaning democrat socialist reporter, and expert on extremist political violence. .. .  

You really have no idea that you are playing with fire, do you?


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 31, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> That loser was so fucking desparate to stay in WH.  Now all he will get is prison


That's what he was trying to avoid, ironically.


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 31, 2021)

Another psycho Leftist thread ...

*I JUST CAN'T*


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 31, 2021)

skews13 said:


> “Just say that the election was corrupt”



THE ELECTION WAS CORRUPT.


----------



## bravoactual (Jul 31, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> That's what he was trying to avoid, ironically.


The only reason the Traitor wanted to remain in the WH was avoid going to jail.  He failed on both counts.


----------



## cnm (Jul 31, 2021)

Denial is not a river in Egypt, it's a deplorable torrent in the US.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 1, 2021)

cnm said:


> Denial is not a river in Egypt, it's a deplorable torrent in the US.







__





						Reactionary - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				












						George Seldes - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



This guy was a muckraker, calling out corporate propaganda before Trump was even born.  His politics are akin to Orwell's.

Start at 6:20


As I say, the corporate oligarchic billionaires are fooling the left into playing with fire.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 1, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here cnm this thread supports my proposition;





__





						America's loss in Afghanistan, is the End of America as the sole Super Power.
					

I read an interesting Article tonight.  As I am reading it, I was thinking of this video;    In this video, the global oligarchs explicitly tell us, the U.S. will not be the world's sole power. . . to this end, it will mean destroying the US as the holder of the world's reserve currency.  Chris...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## cnm (Aug 1, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> Here @cnm this thread supports my proposition;


It started in Korea. But I was referencing the deplorable denial of the LOTUS's attempted coup.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 1, 2021)

skews13 said:


> “Just say that the election was corrupt + leave the rest to me” and to congressional allies, Mr. Donoghue wrote in summarizing Mr. Trump’s response.
> 
> Mr. Trump did not name the lawmakers, but at other points during the call, he mentioned Representative Jim Jordan, Republican of Ohio, whom he described as a “fighter”; Representative Scott Perry, Republican of Pennsylvania, who at the time promoted the idea that the election was stolen from Mr. Trump; and Senator Ron Johnson, Republican of Wisconsin, whom Mr. Trump praised for “getting to bottom of things.”
> Mr. Jordan and Mr. Johnson denied any role in Mr. Trump’s efforts to pressure the Justice Department.
> ...


This echoes his phone call to Georgia and shows a pattern of behaviour. Democracy needs him to be jailed if America is to survive.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Aug 1, 2021)

LOL explain in detail how what he said was a crime... slowly and with links.


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 1, 2021)

skye 
The fix was worked out several months before the election 
 It first started with illegal state changes to election procedures without going through the state legislatures ( this violates the constitution)


----------



## Smokin' OP (Aug 1, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> LOL explain in detail how what he said was a crime... slowly and with links.


WOW, just like their dear leader, Trump humpers, the 'law and order" party, know so little about what they champion.
18 U.S. Code § 610 - Coercion of political activity​It shall be unlawful for any person to intimidate, threaten, command, or coerce, or attempt to intimidate, threaten, command, or coerce, any employee of the Federal Government as defined in section 7322(1) of title 5, United States Code.
www.law.cornell.edu › uscode › text


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Aug 1, 2021)

Smokin' OP said:


> WOW, just like their dear leader, Trump humpers, the 'law and order" party, know so little about what they champion.
> 18 U.S. Code § 610 - Coercion of political activity​It shall be unlawful for any person to intimidate, threaten, command, or coerce, or attempt to intimidate, threaten, command, or coerce, any employee of the Federal Government as defined in section 7322(1) of title 5, United States Code.
> www.law.cornell.edu › uscode › text


He did not threaten coerce intimidate or command, he simple made a statement which when it was not acted on NOTHING happened proving none of those things happened. Pretty simple concept really.


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2021)

skye said:


> Trump WAS right!
> 
> The election WAS corrupt.  Millions of Americans want to know this  below.....among many other criminal  issues that happened in this coup, because this WAS a coup d'état ...  it WAS NOT a legal election.
> 
> ...


You lie, that never happened.









						Fact check: List of partly false statements on the 2020 election
					

Social media users have been sharing a long post online that contains various claims about the 2020 election. The list contains a mixture of opinion and mostly false information this article seeks to address.




					www.reuters.com
				




_STATES STOPPED COUNTING

The posts start with the claim that these five states took a three-hour shutdown in which they “found enough votes for Biden to catch Trump.” There is no evidence to show that any of these states took a three-hour break from counting votes.

Wisconsin did not stop counting on election night. In an elections update video posted on YouTube by PBS NewsHour ( here ), Meagan Wolfe, administrator of the Wisconsin Elections Commission, can be heard saying at the 1:18 minute mark: “Our municipal and county clerks have worked tirelessly throughout the night to make sure that every valid ballot has been counted and reported accurately.”

Michigan did not stop counting ballots. Politifact reported that Tracy Wimmer, director of media relations for the Michigan Secretary of State, said: "At no point has the counting process stopped since it began at 7 a.m. yesterday morning (Nov. 3), which was when, per Michigan election law, it could begin.” ( here )

Misunderstandings over tally updates stopping temporarily on election night in Philadelphia are explained in a Reuters Fact Check ( here ) .

North Carolina did stop counting votes on election night, but it was not due to voter fraud. Local television station WSOC-TV reported that Karen Brinson Bell, executive director of the state elections board, said: “North Carolina stopped counting votes on election night because there were no more votes to count that night” and added: “With very few exceptions, North Carolina’s election results will not change until November 12 or 13, when all mail-in ballots are received and counted by each county.” ( here )

The Nevada Secretary of State released a statement explaining that the state did not stop counting ballots and that the “counting of ballots is ongoing and will continue until every cast ballot is counted.” ( here )_​


----------



## Peace (Aug 1, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> That loser was so fucking desparate to stay in WH.  Now all he will get is prison


Trump is never going to Prison and most likely will be re-elected in 2024…


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> He did not threaten coerce intimidate or command, he simple made a statement which when it was not acted on NOTHING happened proving none of those things happened. Pretty simple concept really.


That's a command when it comes from the president to a cabinet member who reports to him.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Aug 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> That's a command when it comes from the president to a cabinet member who reports to him.


nope you would be wrong. get back to us when he  is charged,


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> nope you would be wrong. get back to us when he  is charged,


LOL

This was just discovered. And charges don't determine whether or not a president commands his cabinet.


----------



## beautress (Aug 1, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> The only reason the Traitor wanted to remain in the WH was avoid going to jail.  He failed on both counts.


So that,s the best false narrative that your puppetmasters can give in order to obfuscate the sewer they have turned Washington DC into. You have playing God confused with righteousness.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 1, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> He did not threaten coerce intimidate or command, he simple made a statement which when it was not acted on NOTHING happened proving none of those things happened. Pretty simple concept really.


Well, he did make some comments about installing someone else as AG who would be more amenable to his demands.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 1, 2021)

Let’s play hypothetical. 

Obama tells the AG on October 31st to just say that Trump colluded with Russia, leave the rest to me.


----------



## skews13 (Aug 1, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> nope you would be wrong. get back to us when he  is charged,


----------



## Donald H (Aug 1, 2021)

It's over for Trump. The commies stole all Trump's ballots and gave them to the Martians, who then ate them.
Except for a few that the martians gave to Hunter Biden to paint his artwork on. 
The cyberbilly-ninjas have just shone a light on Hunter's painting and found it infested with bamboo fibres!


----------



## bravoactual (Aug 1, 2021)

Traitor-Linked Are Still Funneling Donor Money To His Properties.









						Trump-linked PACs are still funneling donor money into his properties: report
					

According to a report from Washington Post, properties owned by Donald Trump are continuing to rake in money from political action committees affiliated with the one-term president as well as the federal government.With Politico reporting that Trump's PACs 'brought in $82 million during the...




					www.rawstory.com
				




And The Grift Goes On.

Yes all you dead from the neck up brain dead psycophantic idiots, keep that money flowing.  He will spend anyway he wants.  Except of course on poltical campaigns that he tells he is funding.

God you people are so fucking dumb.


----------



## bravoactual (Aug 1, 2021)

Donald H said:


> It's over for Trump. The commies stole all Trump's ballots and gave them to the Martians, who then ate them.
> Except for a few that the martians gave to Hunter Biden to paint his artwork on.
> The cyberbilly-ninjas have just shone a light on Hunter's painting and found it infested with bamboo fibres!



As good a conspiracy as the rest I suppose.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 1, 2021)

cnm said:


> It started in Korea. But I was referencing the deplorable denial of the LOTUS's attempted coup.


I'm just pointing out, that if the left makes this whole COVID election, and Capitol riot out to be more than it is. . . and do not understand the nature of reactionaries or reactionary politics . .  . powerful forces behind the scenes will come back to haunt them.  

I do not know if it will be Trump, but I have a bad feeling about all of it.

Biden promised to heal, and yet?  He we are, making domestic terrorists of folks that have differing POV.



I only see things going south by what they are doing.


. . . if you actually, really want to see it as a "coup," rather than a protest that got out of hand, and believe that narrative, and support the prosecution of simple protesters as such, don't be surprised when you haven't studied what had happened before in history. . . 


Sure, stick them all in a hole, give them years and years to stew and be angry, and see what happens when powerful oligarchs give them money when they get out and the nation is in even more shitty shape. . . .


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 1, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> if you actually, really want to see it as a "coup," rather than a protest that got out of hand, and believe that narrative, and support the prosecution of simple protesters as such, don't be surprised when you haven't studied what had happened before in history


Trump supporters might disagree with you.


----------



## Donald H (Aug 1, 2021)

All the rioters on Jan.6th were BLM'ers and all the police were commies dressed up in police uniforms. 
It was Biden who sent the rioters to the Capitol to root out the commies.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 1, 2021)

Well now he has admitted that he said it.









						Trump tries to defend ‘just say the election was corrupt’ demand
					

Ex-president attempts to claim he was not trying to subvert democracy when he urged DoJ officials to falsely claim election was not legitimate




					www.theguardian.com
				




He did it to -
*“were meant to uphold the integrity and honesty of elections and the sanctity of our vote*

I wonder who wrote that for the semi literate fuck ?

*LOCK HIM UP !!*


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 1, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Trump supporters might disagree with you.


Ah. . . you see?

That is just a few extremists.  You actually think this woman had the ability to "overthrow the government," are you being serious?  I have a suspicion you did not watch that video or read that article I linked, or ponder upon it's implications.

Throw all these folks in jail, let them rot, and if the fortunes of the nation do not improve, what then?     Destroy the principles the nation was founded on, destroy the very ideals of America itself, while doing it as a means to claim to "preserve the nation," and then see what happens.

IMO?  You will have more problems, and not just with folks on the right.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 1, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> Ah. . . you see?
> 
> That is just a few extremists.  You actually think this woman had the ability to "overthrow the government," are you being serious?  I have a suspicion you did not watch that video or read that article I linked, or ponder upon it's implications.
> 
> ...


Of course she didn’t have the ability to overthrow the government. That doesn’t change the intent of the action.  

The foundations of the country are democratic elections with peaceful transition of power. Failing to punish those who attempt (regardless of their competency) to do otherwise is not going to help the country. They’ll get due process, each and every one of them, and a trial if they chose.

We aren’t destroying the principles of the nation. We are defending them.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 1, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Trump is never going to Prison and most likely will be re-elected in 2024…


I agree.  Unless some wing-nut assassinates him. . . I do believe that is their plan.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 1, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Of course she didn’t have the ability to overthrow the government. That doesn’t change the intent of the action.
> 
> The foundations of the country are democratic elections with peaceful transition of power. Failing to punish those who attempt (regardless of their competency) to do otherwise is not going to help the country. They’ll get due process, each and every one of them, and a trial if they chose.
> 
> We aren’t destroying the principles of the nation. We are defending them.


It is as a suspected.

You never watched that video I posted.

If you had, you would have seen that is EXACTLY what George said the reactionaries said, as that lady in that twitter video said, in the Beer Hall revolt.  And what was the reaction of the STATE?

What happened several years later. . .


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 1, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Well now he has admitted that he said it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There won't be enough room in prisons to lock up all the people you want to lock up.


----------



## schmidlap (Aug 1, 2021)

skews13 said:


> “Just say that the election was corrupt...


The Cry Baby Sore Loser has contempt for democracy. If the People's agenda does not comport with his own in_ any_ election, it is, by his definition, _"corrupt."_

On election night in _*2012*_, when President Obama was reelected, Trump said that the election was a_*"total sham"*_ and a _*"travesty,"*_ while also making the claim that the United States is _*"not a democracy"*_ after Obama secured his victory.​​In_ *2012*_, the Loser tweeted, _*"We can't let this happen. We should march on Washington and stop this travesty. Our nation is totally divided!"*_​​_In *2012*_, the Loser whined, that malcontents should _*"fight like hell and stop this great and disgusting injustice," *_*because "the world is laughing at us."*​​When Loser lost the Iowa caucuses in _*2016*,_ Loser denied having lost and mewled, *"Ted Cruz didn't win Iowa, he stole it!"*​​In _October *2016*_, just weeks before the general election, Trump insisted, _*"The election is absolutely being rigged!"*_​​Even after Clinton graciously conceded the _"rigged"_ election, the Cry Baby Loser ran away from reality, whining , *"In addition to winning the Electoral College in a landslide, I won the popular vote if you deduct the millions of people who voted illegally!"*

[https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/poli...ed-if-he-doesn-t-like-the-results/ar-BB1aUshA]​

The pattern is undeniable:
*Whenever  Loser is upset by democracy, he craps on it.*​*

*​
​


----------



## asaratis (Aug 1, 2021)

schmidlap


			Hillary Clinton still today has ‘not really conceded the 2016 election’


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Aug 1, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Well, he did make some comments about installing someone else as AG who would be more amenable to his demands.


which is his power and right as President,


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 1, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> That loser was so fucking desparate to stay in WH.  Now all he will get is prison


The Election was stolen and now being a good little fascist you want Trump to go to prison for what exactly?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 1, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Trump is never going to Prison and most likely will be re-elected in 2024…


That’s comedy gold that this shill from Langley calls Trump a loser when he is sooooo desperate to discredit trump he has to resort to fantasy’s he will go to prison.  Sorry trollboy,not happening,Trump has the military behind him,they do not recognize Biden as their president.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 1, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> The Election was stolen and now being a good little fascist you want Trump to go to prison for what exactly?


Must be because he was the most anti war president sense carter,brought more jobs to America than any president in 60 years and has cleaned up a lot of government corruption,shills from Langley like him consider people like that a traiter after all.all the resident paid trolls of usmb liked this post of a fellow resident usmb troll so we know it’s obviously untrue by the op. Well look who the poster is,that’s all we needed to know it was bs.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 1, 2021)

skye said:


> Trump WAS right!
> 
> The election WAS corrupt.  Millions of Americans want to know this  below.....among many other criminal  issues that happened in this coup, because this WAS a coup d'état ...  it WAS NOT a legal election.
> 
> ...


None of the trolls who posted a like fir his post have an answer fir that.   They just won’t face reality the whole entire world knows  the election was corrupt or worse yet,face reality election fraud has gone on fir DECADES and sleepy joe is just the latest of illegitimate presidents going back decades now.poor America hating loser trolls


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 1, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> which is his power and right as President,


It is. 
But it’d still be interpreted as a threat.


----------



## bravoactual (Aug 1, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> The Election was stolen and now being a good little fascist you want Trump to go to prison for what exactly?



First you need to post your proof of a stolen election, which you will never have.

Insurrection, sedition and treason will do for start against the Traitor.


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Well now he has admitted that he said it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that were true, he would have directed the acting Attorney General to investigate the matter and get to the bottom of it. But he didn't even tell him to investigate it. He only told him to inject doubt into the election by proclaiming it was "corrupt." And of course, he couldn't ask the acting Attorney General to investigate the election since the previous Attorney General,  whom he pushed to resign, had already stated the DoJ did investigate questions of fraud and had not yet at that time found any evidence of widespread fraud that could have changed the election results.

*Lock him up!!





*


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2021)

asaratis said:


> schmidlap
> 
> 
> Hillary Clinton still today has ‘not really conceded the 2016 election’


^^^ Rightards Я Idiots


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> which is his power and right as President,


Of course it is. And threatening to replace the acting Attorney General is coercion.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Aug 2, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> He did not threaten coerce intimidate or command, he simple made a statement which when it was not acted on NOTHING happened proving none of those things happened. Pretty simple concept really.


Yes, Trump did.
Just because a person demands $$$ from a bank then walks away empty handed, doesn't mean there wasn't a crime or it never happened.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Aug 2, 2021)

Smokin' OP said:


> Yes, Trump did.
> Just because a person demands $$$ from a bank then walks away empty handed, doesn't mean there wasn't a crime or it never happened.


LOL believe what ever you want, you have proven you are amazingly stupid in the past.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 2, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> It is as a suspected.
> 
> You never watched that video I posted.
> 
> ...


That was some real rambling shit. 

You don't understand what happened in Germany.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Aug 2, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> LOL believe what ever you want, you have proven you are amazingly stupid in the past.


The Fulton county and Georgia DA's agree with me.
Trump likes his cult stupid, he really loves you.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 2, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> THE ELECTION WAS CORRUPT.


Define CORRUPT.....

HOW was it CORRUPT?


----------



## Care4all (Aug 2, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> He did not threaten coerce intimidate or command, he simple made a statement which when it was not acted on NOTHING happened proving none of those things happened. Pretty simple concept really.


It says right there in the LAW statute....

ATTEMPTING to do such ALSO breaks the law.


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Define CORRUPT.....
> 
> HOW was it CORRUPT?


Donnie lost.


----------



## schmidlap (Aug 2, 2021)

asaratis said:


> schmidlap
> 
> 
> Hillary Clinton still today has ‘not really conceded the 2016 election’


Another blatant lie. In fact, unlike the Cry Baby Loser, Clinton had the testicular fortitude, grace, integrity, and respect for American democracy to concede without interminable whining:

Hillary Clinton's Concession Speech for the 2016 Presidential Election​November 9, 2016​Hillary Clinton conceded defeat in the 2016 presidential election on Wednesday morning, calling on her supporters to give Donald Trump “an open mind and the chance to lead.”...​​[Read Hillary Clinton's Concession Speech for the 2016 Election]​


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> Another blatant lie. In fact, unlike the Cry Baby Loser, Clinton had the testicular fortitude, grace, integrity, and respect for American democracy to concede without interminable whining:
> 
> Hillary Clinton's Concession Speech for the 2016 Presidential Election​November 9, 2016​Hillary Clinton conceded defeat in the 2016 presidential election on Wednesday morning, calling on her supporters to give Donald Trump “an open mind and the chance to lead.”...​​[Read Hillary Clinton's Concession Speech for the 2016 Election]​


Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Aug 2, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> Another blatant lie. In fact, unlike the Cry Baby Loser, Clinton had the testicular fortitude, grace, integrity, and respect for American democracy to concede without interminable whining:
> 
> Hillary Clinton's Concession Speech for the 2016 Presidential Election​November 9, 2016​Hillary Clinton conceded defeat in the 2016 presidential election on Wednesday morning, calling on her supporters to give Donald Trump “an open mind and the chance to lead.”...​​[Read Hillary Clinton's Concession Speech for the 2016 Election]​


Followed shortly by claims she was  cheated and her calling Trump illegitimate


----------



## schmidlap (Aug 2, 2021)

Faun said:


> Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.


i don't indict _all_ conservatives, but the fanatical RINOs of Trumpery who have infested and befouled the GOP since 2016 clearly thrive on self-serving inexactitudes.


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> i don't indict _all_ conservatives, but the fanatical RINOs of Trumpery who have infested and befouled the GOP since 2016 clearly thrive on self-serving inexactitudes.


I do. It doesn't matter if they're TRINO's or not.


----------



## EMH (Aug 2, 2021)

Faun said:


> I do. It doesn't matter if they're TRINO's or not.




What matters?

Supporting Israel
Preventing FBI 911 file from ever being publicly displayed
Lying about Covid
Pushing patriotic Americans to get the faux vax
Shouting down 911 TRUTHERS online
Keeping us troops in Syria to serve Israel
Calling all of Israel's neighbors "terrorists"
Supporting the steal
Lying about 1/6
Claiming Biden is not Jewish
Censoring the Atlanta Jewish times editorial calling for the Mossad to off homO to enable "non Jew" Joe to unleash the us military on all of Israel's enemies


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2021)

EMH said:


> What matters?
> 
> Supporting Israel
> Preventing FBI 911 file from ever being publicly displayed
> ...


----------



## beautress (Aug 2, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> That loser was so fucking desparate to stay in WH.  Now all he will get is prison


No he won't go to prison if the Demmies come clean on their perversities to destroy him before he was inaugurated.


----------



## beautress (Aug 2, 2021)

Faun said:


> That's a command when it comes from the president to a cabinet member who reports to him.


Faun, get over it. TDS worries are over now.


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2021)

beautress said:


> Faun, get over it. TDS worries are over now.


But Trump's troubles are not.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Aug 2, 2021)

skews13 said:


> “Just say that the election was corrupt + leave the rest to me” and to congressional allies, Mr. Donoghue wrote in summarizing Mr. Trump’s response.
> 
> Mr. Trump did not name the lawmakers, but at other points during the call, he mentioned Representative Jim Jordan, Republican of Ohio, whom he described as a “fighter”; Representative Scott Perry, Republican of Pennsylvania, who at the time promoted the idea that the election was stolen from Mr. Trump; and Senator Ron Johnson, Republican of Wisconsin, whom Mr. Trump praised for “getting to bottom of things.”
> Mr. Jordan and Mr. Johnson denied any role in Mr. Trump’s efforts to pressure the Justice Department.
> ...



Well there is a pattern of Trumps madness. We saw it in the call to the Ukraine president. Investigate Biden Son, Biden, the servers, cloudstike, etc ( the more the better, it is like throwing mud on the wall to see what sticks. )

Then  pass this information onto to Rudy G and will will take care of the rest.

Rudy is not a US  government official he just handles Trump dirty laundry like false allegations of Biden and Son in the Ukraine matter.

Rudy is also one of the main guy's leading the charge on a fraudulent election on Trumps behalf. Sling mud and see what sticks.  It is almost like they do not realize for mud to stick you need water.

well with corrupt allies like Rudy, he doesn't need enemies cause Rudy and company is doing a good job of feeding a corrupt person ego.

Trump sends in his people and he personally feeds the lies with no proof that people want to believe. It is almost like it is true because he says so and they believe.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 2, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> That loser was so fucking desparate to stay in WH.  Now all he will get is prison


Not if he keeps winning lawsuits 








						Donald Trump Wins $1Million Tax Refund On His Chicago Skyscraper For Overpayment - Raging Leftist Kim Foxx Wants To Block It
					

Donald Trump is due a $1 million tax refund on his Chicago skyscraper and radical leftist prosecutor Kim Foxx is […]




					100percentfedup.com


----------



## bravoactual (Aug 2, 2021)

Kilroy2 said:


> Well there is a pattern of Trumps madness. We saw it in the call to the Ukraine president. Investigate Biden Son, Biden, the servers, cloudstike, etc ( the more the better, it is like throwing mud on the wall to see what sticks. )
> 
> Then  pass this information onto to Rudy G and will will take care of the rest.
> 
> ...



The Traitor is gutless lying coward.  He does not care about anyone but himself.  The Traitor's sycophantic, pathetic followers know they are being lied to and not care.


----------



## asaratis (Aug 2, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> Another blatant lie. In fact, unlike the Cry Baby Loser, Clinton had the testicular fortitude, grace, integrity, and respect for American democracy to concede without interminable whining:
> 
> Hillary Clinton's Concession Speech for the 2016 Presidential Election​November 9, 2016​Hillary Clinton conceded defeat in the 2016 presidential election on Wednesday morning, calling on her supporters to give Donald Trump “an open mind and the chance to lead.”...​​[Read Hillary Clinton's Concession Speech for the 2016 Election]​


The bitch whined for years.  She never really conceded.  She never will.


----------



## beautress (Aug 2, 2021)

Faun said:


> But Trump's troubles are not.


I'm sure that pleases you.


----------



## asaratis (Aug 2, 2021)

Smokin' OP said:


> WOW, just like their dear leader, Trump humpers, the 'law and order" party, know so little about what they champion.
> 18 U.S. Code § 610 - Coercion of political activity​It shall be unlawful for any person to intimidate, threaten, command, or coerce, or attempt to intimidate, threaten, command, or coerce, any employee of the Federal Government as defined in section 7322(1) of title 5, United States Code.
> www.law.cornell.edu › uscode › text


You fail.


It is not against the law for a President to fire or threaten to fire any Federal Attorney, including the Attorney General.

Slick Willy fired ALL of them when he became President.





__





						Why President Bill Clinton really fired every US Attorney and dismissed the FBI Director (video) – The Millennium Report
					





					themillenniumreport.com


----------



## cnm (Aug 2, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> if you actually, really want to see it as a "coup," rather than a protest that got out of hand,


The LOTUS's attempted coup to which I refer was when he attempted to suborn the DoJ.


----------



## beautress (Aug 2, 2021)

Kilroy2 said:


> Well there is a pattern of Trumps madness. We saw it in the call to the Ukraine president. Investigate Biden Son, Biden, the servers, cloudstike, etc ( the more the better, it is like throwing mud on the wall to see what sticks. )
> 
> Then  pass this information onto to Rudy G and will will take care of the rest.
> 
> ...


Hubris.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Aug 3, 2021)

asaratis said:


> You fail.
> 
> 
> It is not against the law for a President to fire or threaten to fire any Federal Attorney, including the Attorney General.
> ...


You fail.

No, it isn't, it's against the law to coerce or intimidate them, about the election, like Trump did.
Trump never threatened them with termination.


----------



## Faun (Aug 3, 2021)

Smokin' OP said:


> You fail.
> 
> No, it isn't, it's against the law to coerce or intimidate them, about the election, like Trump did.
> Trump never threatened them with termination.


*Lock him up!




*


----------



## EMH (Aug 3, 2021)

Faun said:


>




Just declare the truth

Truth = the election was corrupt

Who is angry about a request to tell the truth?

The Mossad, of course....


----------



## EMH (Aug 3, 2021)

Faun said:


> *Lock him up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So precisely why does the Mossad hate trump?

Trump kissed Zionist butt the whole time, except....


Pulling out of Syria - Israel wanted us to stay to protect them

Requesting full unredacted JFK truth

Ditto for 911



So the Mossad hates trump for JFK and 911 truth


There are NO OTHER POSSIBILITIES


----------



## Faun (Aug 3, 2021)

EMH said:


> Just declare the truth
> 
> Truth = the election was corrupt
> 
> ...


Ya know, the more I read your posts, the more I'm willing to believe *you* are Mossad posting here as an ignorant anti-Semite just to make anti-Semites look like brain-dead knuckle-dragging low-brow Neanderthals. Good job, comrade!


----------



## EMH (Aug 3, 2021)

Faun said:


> Ya know, the more I read your posts, the more I'm willing to believe *you* are Mossad posting here as an ignorant anti-Semite just to make anti-Semites look like brain-dead knuckle-dragging low-brow Neanderthals. Good job, comrade!




When you actually care to discuss why the Mossad (you, candy, right winger, mamoooo, soupnazi etc.) hate trump, let us know by starting a topic entitled

Ok, seriously, we are not lying this time...


----------



## Faun (Aug 3, 2021)

EMH said:


> When you actually care to discuss why the Mossad (you, candy, right winger, mamoooo, soupnazi etc.) hate trump, let us know by starting a topic entitled
> 
> Ok, seriously, we are not lying this time...


Because he's toxic for America. Who knows how you don't get that by now?


----------



## EMH (Aug 3, 2021)

Faun said:


> Because he's toxic for America. Who knows how you don't get that by now?



You do not care about America.

You do not live in America.

You are not an American

Your organization, the Mossad, is totally toxic to America.  


Trump was doing ok until he fell for the Covid fraud.  The American people re-elected him in a landslide.   Legal American voters matter, Mossad traitors don't.


----------



## Faun (Aug 3, 2021)

EMH said:


> You do not care about America.
> 
> You do not live in America.
> 
> ...


Good job, comrade! Keep up the good work.


----------



## asaratis (Aug 3, 2021)

Faun said:


> Because he's toxic for America. Who knows how you don't get that by now?


He's toxic for your wet dreams of a utopian America where "to each according to his needs, from each according to his ability" applies to all people except for the dictators and their selected friends.  You people are nothing more than promoters of communism.


----------



## Faun (Aug 3, 2021)

asaratis said:


> He's toxic for your version of a utopian America where "to each according to his needs, from each according to his ability" applies to all people except for the dictators and their selected friends.  You people are nothing more than promoters of communism.


LOL

Well, no, but keep trying.


----------



## EMH (Aug 3, 2021)

Faun said:


> Good job, comrade! Keep up the good work.




Re program your translation software to notice that libertarians are not communists..

But if the comparison is Putin vs Mossad


Patriotic Americans with IQ over 5 side with Putin.


Putin tells the world the truth about you.


----------



## Faun (Aug 3, 2021)

EMH said:


> Re program your translation software to notice that libertarians are not communists..
> 
> But if the comparison is Putin vs Mossad
> 
> ...


You have me convinced, Comrade.


----------



## mamooth (Aug 3, 2021)

Thread summary:

The Trump cult sore-losers are crying even more than they usually do.

Excellent. When fascist scumbags are in a state of rage and panic, it means good things are happening in America.


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 3, 2021)

Every election has some fraud that gets by unnoticed...this 2020 covid rules election had triple the amount of mailed out and received ballots and fewer disqualifications in American election history...don't tell me it was on the up and up...because I'm no fool.....


----------



## Pellinore (Aug 3, 2021)

That's the President ordering a command to a member of the Justice Department to invalidate an election to keep him in power.

At any other time, that would be a smoking gun from which he would never recover.  

But these ... these are Bonkers Times.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 24, 2022)

The most corrupt human being to ever sit in the oval office.  And I am being benevolent calling him a human.being.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 24, 2022)

Pellinore said:


> That's the President ordering a command to a member of the Justice Department to invalidate an election to keep him in power.
> 
> At any other time, that would be a smoking gun from which he would never recover.
> 
> But these ... these are Bonkers Times.


trump is so corrupt that we have become numb to his crimes.


----------



## beautress (Jun 24, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> The most corrupt human being to ever sit in the oval office.  And I am being benevolent calling him a human.being.


There's not much benevolence in supporting white lies that turn into tripping equipment for the good.  meh!


----------



## beautress (Jun 24, 2022)

Faun said:


> Because he's toxic for America. Who knows how you don't get that by now?


No, the lying, cheating, melodramatic press is toxic against Trump who is a firm and beneficent leader who cares for the people. Dumbeddown Joe's best interests would be spending time in a full care facility that watches their dementia patient 24/7/365.


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2022)

beautress said:


> No, the lying, cheating, melodramatic press is toxic against Trump who is a firm and beneficent leader who cares for the people. Dumbeddown Joe's best interests would be spending time in a full care facility that watches their dementia patient 24/7/365.



Many presidents deal with lying and cheating against them. Trump is just the biggest crybaby we've ever had for a president, so of course, to him, he suffered more than the rest.

That's irrelevant. What is relevant is that he tried to steal the election he lost. Now we know he was involved in the scheme to get fake electors submitted to Congress in an attempt to get the vice president to unilaterally reject valid Biden electors. And he bitterly fought the peaceful transfer of power. That stands unequaled in what America is about. There is no American more un-American than that piece of fucking shit, Donald Trump. He should never even be allowed to visit thd White House ever again, no less reside there.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 24, 2022)

Faun said:


> Many presidents deal with lying and cheating against them. Trump is just the biggest crybaby we've ever had for a president, so of course, to him, he suffered more than the rest.
> 
> That's irrelevant. What is relevant is that he tried to steal thd election he lost. Now we know he was involved in thd scheme to get fake electors submitted to Congress in an attempt to get the vice president to unilaterally reject valid Biden electors. And he bitterly fought the peaceful transfer of power. That stands unequaled in what America is about. There is no American more un-American than that piece of fucking shit, Donald Trump. He should never even be allowed to visit thd White House ever again, no less reside there.


The fun part will come when repubs try to nominate desantis over trump for 2024.  trump is gonna sh*t all over Ronnie and the repub party.  trump will become full fledged Mafia Boss.....wait....he already is a Mafia Boss.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 24, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> Every election has some fraud that gets by unnoticed...this 2020 covid rules election had triple the amount of mailed out and received ballots and fewer disqualifications in American election history...don't tell me it was on the up and up...because I'm no fool.....


It was on the up and up....

More people voting is not, in any way, shape, or form....A crime.

It is a constitutional right, to vote for their own representation in their government.

States had less rejections, because court cases from previous elections over the years, have ruled that the govt can't reject a voter's ballot for signature or any reason, without notifying the citizen it has been rejected, and giving them a chance, to correct their signature etc.

In the swing states in contention, no registered to vote citizen was mailed an absentee ballot, without them first requesting a ballot to be mailed to them.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 24, 2022)

Care4all said:


> It was on the up and up....
> 
> More people voting is not, in any way, shape, or form....A crime.
> 
> ...


N


Care4all said:


> It was on the up and up....
> 
> More people voting is not, in any way, shape, or form....A crime.
> 
> ...


trump had that lie cooked up for the 2016 election.  He knew he was lying and his cult knew he was lying.

That is what he does best.  And he is still lying.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 25, 2022)

LOL yup no fraud even though more mail in ballots were received then sent or that no signature was on the ballot.


----------



## Faun (Jun 25, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> LOL yup no fraud even though more mail in ballots were received then sent or that no signature was on the ballot.



Bullshit.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 25, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> LOL yup no fraud even though more mail in ballots were received then sent or that no signature was on the ballot.


Of course that is a Lie.  You are a typical MAGA Liar...


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 25, 2022)

Faun said:


> Bullshit.


You really think Barr would have allowed that to slide...after he protected trump by misleading the public on the Russian report?


----------



## hjmick (Jun 25, 2022)

Trump has made Nixon look like a rank amateur.

And honorable.


----------



## beautress (Jun 25, 2022)

Faun said:


> Many presidents deal with lying and cheating against them. Trump is just the biggest crybaby we've ever had for a president, so of course, to him, he suffered more than the rest.
> 
> That's irrelevant. What is relevant is that he tried to steal the election he lost. Now we know he was involved in the scheme to get fake electors submitted to Congress in an attempt to get the vice president to unilaterally reject valid Biden electors. And he bitterly fought the peaceful transfer of power. That stands unequaled in what America is about. There is no American more un-American than that piece of fucking shit, Donald Trump. He should never even be allowed to visit thd White House ever again, no less reside there.


Petty, petty, petty, petty. When he was cheated by swamp critters, his legacy was (1) reaching out to the jobless and giving them pride in a good job that promised them security in their old age due to benefits. (2) producing a bull market for the world (3) success in promoting world peace (4) work on cleaning the Atlantic and Pacific oceans that would bring repopulation of fish to feed the world in two dying oceans (4) working with neighbor country to bring gas to lower prices so our parents could afford travelling to distant National Parks to teach their children about nature, wild animals, inhale sweet air provided by deciduous, fir and pine woods. (5) secured the border which (6) reduced fentanyl deaths brought over by coyotes of the drug cartels from thousands of deaths per annum to zero.

All the bad lies were presented as truth by the careless lying media, and the good things he did were completely buried so criminals in the Democrat party could keep giving them bonuses, horrifying headlines based on hillary Rodham's blatant lies, Biden's extortion buried by secrets in the Foreign Aid ripoffs point men procured, Biden being the Obama Administration point man.

The Democrats free intelligent prisoners of high crimes and put them in front of a computer to lie about Republican winners to naïve persons.


----------



## beautress (Jun 25, 2022)

hjmick said:


> Trump has made Nixon look like a rank amateur.
> 
> And honorable.


Trump and Nixon had nothing to do with it. Their public view went through the DNC/media smear machine so people would have their contributions not only obfuscated but also obliterated. And you're so cute, too.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 25, 2022)

hjmick said:


> Trump has made Nixon look like a rank amateur.
> 
> And honorable.


Well...Nixon had a brain.


----------



## Faun (Jun 25, 2022)

beautress said:


> Petty, petty, petty, petty. When he was cheated by swamp critters, his legacy was (1) reaching out to the jobless and giving them pride in a good job that promised them security in their old age due to benefits. (2) producing a bull market for the world (3) success in promoting world peace (4) work on cleaning the Atlantic and Pacific oceans that would bring repopulation of fish to feed the world in two dying oceans (4) working with neighbor country to bring gas to lower prices so our parents could afford travelling to distant National Parks to teach their children about nature, wild animals, inhale sweet air provided by deciduous, fir and pine woods. (5) secured the border which (6) reduced fentanyl deaths brought over by coyotes of the drug cartels from thousands of deaths per annum to zero.
> 
> All the bad lies were presented as truth by the careless lying media, and the good things he did were completely buried so criminals in the Democrat party could keep giving them bonuses, horrifying headlines based on hillary Rodham's blatant lies, Biden's extortion buried by secrets in the Foreign Aid ripoffs point men procured, Biden being the Obama Administration point man.
> 
> The Democrats free intelligent prisoners of high crimes and put them in front of a computer to lie about Republican winners to naïve persons.



Trying to steal the election he lost is anything but petty.  You're bonkers.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 25, 2022)

Faun said:


> Trying to steal the election he lost is anything but petty.  You're bonkers.


We are a country of rules and laws.  We are not Russia where one man dictates the rule of law.

The problem with the "massive voter fraud" claim....there are plenty of theories....but no evidence.  Well...other than the word of the fat man and his cult.


----------



## beautress (Jun 25, 2022)

Faun said:


> Trying to steal the election he lost is anything but petty.  You're bonkers.


I'm bonkers? Look at your unAmerican hate diatribe against Republicans in your signature space. "Klunk." I heard that. It was your footshoot.


----------



## Faun (Jun 25, 2022)

beautress said:


> I'm bonkers? Look at your unAmerican hate diatribe against Republicans in your signature space. "Klunk." I heard that. It was your footshoot.



There's nothing un-American about opposing the political party which tried to steal the election they lost.

And that was not petty.

So yes, you're bonkers.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 25, 2022)

Faun said:


> There's nothing un-American about opposing the political party which tried to steal the election they lost.
> 
> And that was not petty.
> 
> So yes, you're bonkers.


That is exactly what D'Souza and the protestors on Jan. 6th were doing. You fascists have criminalized an American right.


----------



## Faun (Jun 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That is exactly what D'Souza and the protestors on Jan. 6th were doing. You fascists have criminalized an American right.



LOL

You're fucking deranged, FruitLoops.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 25, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You're fucking deranged, FruitLoops.


Standard non answer. You are a piss poor troll.


----------



## Faun (Jun 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Standard non answer. You are a piss poor troll.



What more needs to be said about you?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 25, 2022)

Faun said:


> What more needs to be said about you?


I am not the topic, you nitwit.


----------



## beautress (Jun 25, 2022)

Faun said:


> Trying to steal the election he lost is anything but petty.  You're bonkers.


Hardly. He was trying to find information that your beloved criminal leaders don't want anybody else to know about, because treason can carry a death penalty if it is severe enough. And the Democrats are beating up on the Stock Market to make everyone equally poor so they can profit since poor people don't have the wherewithal to chase down criminals whose minions are armed and dangerous. Those who are ripping up the Constitution and rules of law started out burning the flag on their brainwashing college campuses. And you're working for those tyrant oligarchs.


----------



## Faun (Jun 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I am not the topic, you nitwit.



Neither is election fraud that didn't occur but you can't stop crying about that.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 25, 2022)

Faun said:


> Neither is election fraud that didn't occur but you can't stop crying about that.


Really?

Just Say That The Election Was Corrupt,​
A fraudulent election is a corrupt one. It is the topic, moron.


----------



## Faun (Jun 25, 2022)

beautress said:


> Hardly. He was trying to find information that your beloved criminal leaders don't want anybody else to know about, because treason can carry a death penalty if it is severe enough. And the Democrats are beating up on the Stock Market to make everyone equally poor so they can profit since poor people don't have the wherewithal to chase down criminals whose minions are armed and dangerous. Those who are ripping up the Constitution and rules of law started out burning the flag on their brainwashing college campuses. And you're working for those tyrant oligarchs.



Yup, totally bonkers. Trump was not trying to find anything but a way to steal the election he lost; ultimately settling on a scheme to get fake electors submitted to Congress so Pence could reject legit Biden electors and make Trump president despite losing the election.


----------



## Faun (Jun 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Really?
> 
> Just Say That The Election Was Corrupt,​
> A fraudulent election is a corrupt one. It is the topic, moron.



There was no such fraud, FruitLoops. 20 months since the election and you still have nothing. 

You're truly fucking deranged.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 25, 2022)

Faun said:


> There was no such fraud, FruitLoops. 20 months since the election and you still have nothing.
> 
> You're truly fucking deranged.


There is digital and video evidence. You do not have to admit it but it does not change the fact it is there.


----------



## Faun (Jun 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> There is digital and video evidence. You do not have to admit it but it does not change the fact it is there.



Watch this....

Post a video of someone depositing ballots into multiple drop boxes....



Spoiler


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 25, 2022)

Faun said:


> Watch this....
> 
> Post a video of someone depositing ballots into multiple drop boxes....
> 
> ...


He did that when he said Trump would never be president. Also Obama is a traitor. The videos are there and will come out. Why won't you answer me about what you are going to do when they do?


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 25, 2022)

beautress said:


> I'm bonkers? Look at your unAmerican hate diatribe against Republicans in your signature space. "Klunk." I heard that. It was your footshoot.





Faun said:


> Yup, totally bonkers. Trump was not trying to find anything but a way to steal the election he lost; ultimately settling on a scheme to get fake electors submitted to Congress so Pence could reject legit Biden electors and make Trump president despite losing the election.


MAGA lies with such ease....That one may think they are part of the trump family.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 25, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> MAGA lies with such ease....That one may think they are part of the trump family.


Everything you believe is a lie. MAGA has nothing on you.


----------



## Faun (Jun 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> He did that when he said Trump would never be president. Also Obama is a traitor. The videos are there and will come out. Why won't you answer me about what you are going to do when they do?



So I challenge you to post a video of what you claim exists and as expected, you post none.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 25, 2022)

Faun said:


> So I challenge you to post a video of what you claim exists and as expected, you post none.


They are still hanging on trump's big lie.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/06/22/lots-theories-no-evidence-giuliani-encapsulates-entire-trump-era/


----------



## bravoactual (Jun 25, 2022)

skye said:


> Trump WAS right!
> 
> The election WAS corrupt.  Millions of Americans want to know this  below.....among many other criminal  issues that happened in this coup, because this WAS a coup d'état ...  it WAS NOT a legal election.
> 
> ...



The one thing you lack is the one thing you shit for brains do not have, evidence.  Verifiable Evidence.  You ain't got shit and y_*ou know you ain't got shit.*_
_*
62+Lawsuits were filed alleging Election Fraud/Voter Fraud.  Over 62+Lawsuits alleging Election Fraud/Voter Fraud were tossed for LACK OF MOTHER FUCKING EVIDENCE.

Quoting Ghouli, "WE HAVE PLENTY OF THEORIES, BUT WE HAVE NO PROOF".

THE MOTHER FUCKING ORANGE SHIT STAIN TRAITOR MOTHER FUCKING LOST THE MOTHER FUCKING ELECTION.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 25, 2022)

bravoactual said:


> The one thing you lack is the one thing you shit for brains do not have, evidence.  Verifiable Evidence.  You ain't got shit and y_*ou know you ain't got shit.*_
> 
> _*62+Lawsuits were filed alleging Election Fraud/Voter Fraud.  Over 62+Lawsuits alleging Election Fraud/Voter Fraud were tossed for LACK OF MOTHER FUCKING EVIDENCE.
> 
> ...


Here we are nearly two years after the election and that dumb orange POS is still flying around the country saying he won the election.  What a treasonous POS he is.


----------



## Faun (Jun 25, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Here we are nearly two years after the election and that dumb orange POS is still flying around the country saying he won the election.  What a treasonous POS he is.



He makes a lot of money doing that.


----------



## bravoactual (Jun 26, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Here we are nearly two years after the election and that dumb orange POS is still flying around the country saying he won the election.  What a treasonous POS he is.



Putin's butt boy is a one trick pony, and it is one hell of lousy fucking trick.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 26, 2022)

From the J6 hearings....someone is going to be indicted.  I am not certain that Garland will go after trump...But if I had to wager, I would think that Eastman and Rudy are jail bound.  The only thing that could save them is if a repub wins in 2024 and pardons the slimy criminals.


----------



## Delldude (Jun 26, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> WOW, just like their dear leader, Trump humpers, the 'law and order" party, know so little about what they champion.
> 18 U.S. Code § 610 - Coercion of political activity​It shall be unlawful for any person to intimidate, threaten, command, or coerce, or attempt to intimidate, threaten, command, or coerce, any employee of the Federal Government as defined in section 7322(1) of title 5, United States Code.
> www.law.cornell.edu › uscode › text


Proving it in court is another story.


----------



## Delldude (Jun 26, 2022)

bravoactual said:


> Putin's butt boy is a one trick pony, and it is one hell of lousy fucking trick.


Does this make you Biden's suckboy then?


----------



## bravoactual (Jun 26, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> From the J6 hearings....someone is going to be indicted.  I am not certain that Garland will go after trump...But if I had to wager, I would think that Eastman and Rudy are jail bound.  The only thing that could save them is if a repub wins in 2024 and pardons the slimy criminals.



Garland is afraid of his damn shadow.  Our best for any indictment is coming from Georgia.  Fani Willis is hell on wheels.  Those tapes of the telephonic communication between the Traitor and both the Governor and Secretary of State of Georgia are admissible.


----------



## Delldude (Jun 26, 2022)

bravoactual said:


> Garland is afraid of his damn shadow.  Our best for any indictment is coming from Georgia.  Fani Willis is hell on wheels.  Those tapes of the telephonic communication between the Traitor and both the Governor and Secretary of State of Georgia are admissible.


Bravoactually is going out on a limb here?


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jun 27, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Proving it in court is another story.


Sure, the compulsive orange, liar on the witness stand, in court.

Gaslighting doesn't work in court.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 27, 2022)

bravoactual said:


> Garland is afraid of his damn shadow.  Our best for any indictment is coming from Georgia.  Fani Willis is hell on wheels.  Those tapes of the telephonic communication between the Traitor and both the Governor and Secretary of State of Georgia are admissible.


I agree.  I think Rudy and Eastman will be indicted for the false electors.  The first show yo fall on trump will be Georgia.  If Garland cam muster enough courage, he will go after trump.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 27, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> Sure, the compulsive orange, liar on the witness stand, in court.
> 
> Gaslighting doesn't work in court.


You got MAGA idiots on here talking about voter fraud....ignoring what Rudy said....."We got lots off theories....just no evidence"

Theories don't mean squat in court....as evidence of 60+ cases that trump lost.


----------



## Delldude (Jun 27, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> Sure, the compulsive orange, liar on the witness stand, in court.
> 
> Gaslighting doesn't work in court.


But the 5th amendment does......boy they'd wig for sure......that would be so funny, they'd be running around in little circles spouting gibberish....LOL


----------



## Delldude (Jun 27, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> *Theories don't mean squat in court.*...as evidence of 60+ cases that trump lost.


Russia Russia Russia...


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jun 27, 2022)

Delldude said:


> But the 5th amendment does......boy they'd wig for sure......that would be so funny, they'd be running around in little circles spouting gibberish....LOL



What does the 5th amendment have to do with the lying retard?


----------



## Delldude (Jun 27, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> What does the 5th amendment have to do with the lying retard?





Smokin' OP said:


> What does the 5th amendment have to do with the lying retard?


You forget what you posted already? You aren't posting from the Oval Office, are you?

You mentioned getting your favorite president on the witness stand.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jun 27, 2022)

Delldude said:


> You forget what you posted already? You aren't posting from the Oval Office, are you?


No.


Delldude said:


> You mentioned getting your favorite president on the witness stand.


Then you mentioned the 5th amendment, so?


----------



## Delldude (Jun 27, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> No.
> 
> Then you mentioned the 5th amendment, so?


Oh, so you don't know how it works, then

Sorry, pal....didn't mean to embarrass you.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jun 28, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Oh, so you don't know how it works, then


WTF? Retard.



Delldude said:


> Sorry, pal....didn't mean to embarrass you.


Sure, meanwhile, I'm posting the fucking amendment, just so YOU can, possibly, finally answer my question.

No person shall be held to answer for a capital, or otherwise infamous crime, unless on a presentment or indictment of a Grand Jury, except in cases arising in the land or naval forces, or in the Militia, when in actual service in time of War or public danger; nor shall any person be subject for the same offence to be twice put in jeopardy of life or limb; nor shall be compelled in any criminal case to be a witness against himself, nor be deprived of life, liberty, or property, without due process of law; nor shall private property be taken for public use, without just compensation.

So now, dipshit.

WTF does Trump taking the witness stand and the 5th amendment have to do with the orange liar?


----------



## Delldude (Jun 28, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> WTF? Retard.
> 
> 
> Sure, meanwhile, I'm posting the fucking amendment, just so YOU can, possibly, finally answer my question.
> ...


And you call me a retard..............


----------



## bravoactual (Jun 28, 2022)

One more time and pay very close attention.

*YOU AIN'T GOT SHIT AND YOU KNOW YOU AINT GOT SHIT.  IN ORDER TO KNOW YOU AIN'T GOT SHIT, YOU WOULD FIRST HAVE TO KNOW YOU AIN'T GOT SHIT AND YOU STILL AIN'T GOT SHIT.

THE MOTHER FUCKING ORANGE MOTHER FUCKING ORANGE MOTHER FUCKING SHIT MOTHER FUCKING STAIN MOTHER FUCKING LOST THE MOTHER FUCKING ELECTION.

YOU MOTHER FUCKING DO NOT MOTHER FUCKING HAVE ANY MOTHER FUCKING PROOF OF MOTHER FUCKING ELECTION FRAUD/VOTER FRAUD.

YOU MOTHER FUCKING LOST THE MOTHER FUCKING ELECTION.*


----------



## Delldude (Jun 28, 2022)

bravoactual said:


> One more time and pay very close attention.
> 
> *YOU AIN'T GOT SHIT AND YOU KNOW YOU AINT GOT SHIT.  IN ORDER TO KNOW YOU AIN'T GOT SHIT, YOU WOULD FIRST HAVE TO KNOW YOU AIN'T GOT SHIT AND YOU STILL AIN'T GOT SHIT.
> 
> ...


Dude....see your shrink.....I don't think your meds are working. 

Can we make you the poster boy for unhinged?


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jun 29, 2022)

Delldude said:


> And you call me a retard..............


WTF.............RETARD?

I just posted the 5th amendment, spit it out.
WTF does THAT have to do with TRUMP?


I think Trump *is *right, he *is *a genius.......................compared to his cult.

SAD.


----------



## bravoactual (Jun 29, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Proving it in court is another story.



The same can be said for the so-called "*Evidence*" of Election Fraud/Voter Fraud that remains unproven after over 62+lawsuits alleging such Election Fraud/Voter Fraud.

All the MAGA MEAT HEADS ever bloviate about is how, "*The Election Was Stolen*", or "*How The Election Was Rigged*", yet when asked to provide evidence of Election Fraud/Voter Fraud, all these single digit IQ Traitor Lovers can do is blame, "*The Courts*" for their so -called evidence never being proven.

For any Dead From The Neck Fucking Up Traitor Humper to say something needs to be proven in court, when each and everyone of their claim remains unproven is sad, sick, pathetic joke.  

All I can really say is this,


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 29, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> WTF.............RETARD?
> 
> I just posted the 5th amendment, spit it out.
> WTF does THAT have to do with TRUMP?
> ...


Most Mafia Bosses are....


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jun 29, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Most Mafia Bosses are....


On the campaign trail in 2016, Trump bashed Hillary Clinton after some members of her staff invoked the amendment during a congressional investigation.

"You see the mob takes the Fifth," he said during one rally in Iowa. "If you're innocent, why are you taking the Fifth Amendment?"

Former Justice Department official Jeffrey Clark made good on his promise and pleaded the Fifth Amendment more than 100 times during his deposition with the House January 6 committee on Wednesday,Former Justice Department official Jeffrey Clark made good on his promise and pleaded the Fifth Amendment more than 100 times during his deposition with the House January 6 committee on Wednesday.


----------



## Delldude (Jun 29, 2022)

bravoactual said:


> The same can be said for the so-called "*Evidence*" of Election Fraud/Voter Fraud that remains unproven after over 62+lawsuits alleging such Election Fraud/Voter Fraud.
> 
> All the MAGA MEAT HEADS ever bloviate about is how, "*The Election Was Stolen*", or "*How The Election Was Rigged*", yet when asked to provide evidence of Election Fraud/Voter Fraud, all these single digit IQ Traitor Lovers can do is blame, "*The Courts*" for their so -called evidence never being proven.
> 
> ...


At least one leftwing peckerwood here agrees that the J6 hearing is baloney
Thank you for your help..


----------



## Delldude (Jun 29, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> WTF.............RETARD?
> 
> I just posted the 5th amendment, spit it out.
> WTF does THAT have to do with TRUMP?
> ...





Delldude said:


> And you call me a retard..............


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jun 29, 2022)

STILL can't spit it out moron?


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 29, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> On the campaign trail in 2016, Trump bashed Hillary Clinton after some members of her staff invoked the amendment during a congressional investigation.
> 
> "You see the mob takes the Fifth," he said during one rally in Iowa. "If you're innocent, why are you taking the Fifth Amendment?"
> 
> Former Justice Department official Jeffrey Clark made good on his promise and pleaded the Fifth Amendment more than 100 times during his deposition with the House January 6 committee on Wednesday,Former Justice Department official Jeffrey Clark made good on his promise and pleaded the Fifth Amendment more than 100 times during his deposition with the House January 6 committee on Wednesday.


There are two standards with the trump cult.  There are the standards that trump has, which of course allow him to commit multiple crimes and then there are the standards everyone else has...which of course is the law.

trump rules with fear, lies, and threats of violence.  The repub party is scared to death of him and his cult.


----------



## Delldude (Jun 29, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> STILL can't spit it out moron?



You did it for me......






I see you're still cornfused.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jun 30, 2022)

Delldude said:


> You did it for me......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're the one confused, MORON.
I'll post the 5th amendment again, maybe have the 4th grade kid down the street explain it to you.

No person shall be held to answer for a capital, or otherwise infamous crime, unless on a presentment or indictment of a Grand Jury, except in cases arising in the land or naval forces, or in the Militia, when in actual service in time of War or public danger; nor shall any person be subject for the same offence to be twice put in jeopardy of life or limb; nor shall be compelled in any criminal case to be a witness against himself, nor be deprived of life, liberty, or property, without due process of law; nor shall private property be taken for public use, without just compensation.

So, you're a Trumptard, and for all this time, you don't know your dear leader?

It appears *you don't.*

The three main things the fat, orange, bloviator thrives on is adulation, power, and revenge.

The prosecutors know this, they won't ask the compulsive, liar to incriminate himself.
They will just give Trump the opportunity to incriminate/blame/rat on others, which, he can't resist, because he is so vindictive.

Trump won't have to implicate himself, he will implicate others and in doing so, the retard will implicate himself.


----------



## Delldude (Jun 30, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> You're the one confused, MORON.
> I'll post the 5th amendment again, maybe have the 4th grade kid down the street explain it to you.
> 
> No person shall be held to answer for a capital, or otherwise infamous crime, unless on a presentment or indictment of a Grand Jury, except in cases arising in the land or naval forces, or in the Militia, when in actual service in time of War or public danger; nor shall any person be subject for the same offence to be twice put in jeopardy of life or limb; nor shall be compelled in any criminal case to be a witness against himself, nor be deprived of life, liberty, or property, without due process of law; nor shall private property be taken for public use, without just compensation.
> ...


Yeah, you stick with that, you're on a roll.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 30, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> You're the one confused, MORON.
> I'll post the 5th amendment again, maybe have the 4th grade kid down the street explain it to you.
> 
> No person shall be held to answer for a capital, or otherwise infamous crime, unless on a presentment or indictment of a Grand Jury, except in cases arising in the land or naval forces, or in the Militia, when in actual service in time of War or public danger; nor shall any person be subject for the same offence to be twice put in jeopardy of life or limb; nor shall be compelled in any criminal case to be a witness against himself, nor be deprived of life, liberty, or property, without due process of law; nor shall private property be taken for public use, without just compensation.
> ...


trump will throw anyone and everyone under the bus to save himself.  That includes Junior, Eric, Ivanka, and the Prince.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jul 1, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Yeah, you stick with that, you're on a roll.


Sure, being dumber than Trump, you think everyone else is?

On Wednesday, Trump likened anyone who takes the Fifth to a criminal. “So there are five of them taking the Fifth Amendment, like you see on the mob, right?” he said at another rally in Iowa, inflating the number by two. “The mob takes the Fifth Amendment. If you’re innocent, why are you taking the Fifth Amendment?”

Eric Trump invoked the Fifth Amendment more than 500 times when the Trump Organization executive vice president was deposed as part of a civil probe into the company’s asset valuations, New York’s top law enforcement officer told a judge.

The second son of former president Donald Trump answered only background questions under oath and cited his constitutional right to avoid incriminating himself “in response to more than 500 questions over six hours” in October 2020.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jul 1, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> trump will throw anyone and everyone under the bus to save himself.  That includes Junior, Eric, Ivanka, and the Prince.


That's what I was trying to tell the moron.

In a deposition or on the witness stand Trump will go off on the people who testified truthfully, to get revenge, he will go off on a wild tantrum, instead of answering the question presented and will bury himself in doing so.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 1, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> Sure, being dumber than Trump, you think everyone else is?
> 
> On Wednesday, Trump likened anyone who takes the Fifth to a criminal. “So there are five of them taking the Fifth Amendment, like you see on the mob, right?” he said at another rally in Iowa, inflating the number by two. “The mob takes the Fifth Amendment. If you’re innocent, why are you taking the Fifth Amendment?”
> 
> ...


This is what you get when you elect a Mafia Boss as president.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jul 1, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> This is what you get when you elect a Mafia Boss as president.


Just one of his most endearing qualities his cult embraces.


----------



## Delldude (Jul 14, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> Sure, being dumber than Trump, you think everyone else is?
> 
> On Wednesday, Trump likened anyone who takes the Fifth to a criminal. “So there are five of them taking the Fifth Amendment, like you see on the mob, right?” he said at another rally in Iowa, inflating the number by two. “The mob takes the Fifth Amendment. If you’re innocent, why are you taking the Fifth Amendment?”
> 
> ...


You can jump up and down all day long, taking the 5th is a guaranteed constitutional right......

Or you could invoke the HRC Doctrine:



> Hillary Clinton Answers "I Don't Recall" 40 TIMES To FBI, Blames Concussion​



Trump could cite bone spurs causing a memory lapse.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jul 14, 2022)

Delldude said:


> You can jump up and down all day long, taking the 5th is a guaranteed constitutional right......


Nothing new, Trumptard/republican hypocrisy on full display.........AGAIN.


Delldude said:


> Or you could invoke the HRC Doctrine:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump could cite bone spurs causing a memory lapse.


But, but, but.........................................

President Donald Trump said Wednesday that he was "extremely nice" and "extremely courteous" to a war widow who said his call to her made her cry and that the president couldn't remember her husband's name.

Trump insisted that he did remember the name of the widow's husband, La David Johnson, one of four US soldiers who was killed in an ambush in Niger earlier this month, during the phone call. Trump said his account was correct because he has "one of the great memories of all time."


----------



## Delldude (Jul 14, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> Nothing new, Trumptard/republican hypocrisy on full display.........AGAIN.
> 
> But, but, but.........................................
> 
> ...


Like I told you three thousand posts before.....Trump gets called to testify, he should invoke the 5th....then you'll have something to post about.


----------



## Faun (Jul 14, 2022)

Delldude said:


> You can jump up and down all day long, taking the 5th is a guaranteed constitutional right......
> 
> Or you could invoke the HRC Doctrine:
> 
> ...



Why would anyone plead the Fifth if they're innocent?


----------



## Delldude (Jul 14, 2022)

Faun said:


> Why would anyone plead the Fifth if they're innocent?



I can't find anything in the amendment where it says it is an admission of guilt.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 14, 2022)

Faun said:


> Why would anyone plead the Fifth if they're innocent?


LOL the way the left twists words and selectively edits quotes?


----------



## Faun (Jul 14, 2022)

Delldude said:


> I can't find anything in the amendment where it says it is an admission of guilt.



It doesn't. But I didn't ask if it does. Try answering the question I did ask... why plead the Fifth if you're innocent?


----------



## Faun (Jul 14, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> LOL the way the left twists words and selectively edits quotes?



Doesn't matter if you're innocent.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 14, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> LOL the way the left twists words and selectively edits quotes?


----------



## Delldude (Jul 14, 2022)

Faun said:


> It doesn't. But I didn't ask if it does. Try answering the question I did ask... why plead the Fifth if you're innocent?


What I may or may not have to say is none of the governments business.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 14, 2022)

Faun said:


> Doesn't matter if you're innocent.


Sure that why Trump after saying to peacefully protest is accused of inciting a riot or after specifically excluding white supremist he is accused of saying they were good people?


----------



## Faun (Jul 14, 2022)

Delldude said:


> What I may or may not have to say is none of the governments business.



I didn't ask if it was their business or not. I asked why plead the Fifth if you're innocent.

No worries, I won't ask again. Obviously, you don't want to answer that question. And by the way, it's not really my question... I borrowed it from Trump who once asked the same thing. The answer is brutal, as exemplified by your avoidance.


----------



## Delldude (Jul 14, 2022)

Faun said:


> I didn't ask if it was their business or not. I asked why plead the Fifth if you're innocent.
> 
> No worries, I won't ask again. Obviously, you don't want to answer that question. And by the way, it's not really my question... I borrowed it from Trump who once asked the same thing. The answer is brutal, as exemplified by your avoidance.


I answered your question, you just didn't like the answer.

Trump can say what He wants and if He wants to exercise His constitutionally guaranteed rights, even after what you are claiming, it's still His right.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 14, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Like I told you three thousand posts before.....Trump gets called to testify, he should invoke the 5th....then you'll have something to post about.


Of course he will.  That is what Mafia Bosses do.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 14, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Of course he will.  That is what Mafia Bosses do.


Ohh so democrats that invoke the 5th are Mafia bosses?


----------



## Delldude (Jul 14, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Of course he will.  That is what Mafia Bosses do.


So Obama admin officials were Mafioso too?


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 14, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Ohh so democrats that invoke the 5th are Mafia bosses?


When did that happen?  Link


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 14, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> When did that happen?  Link


LOL Link to democrats using the 5th? Really? You claim none have?


----------



## Delldude (Jul 14, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> When did that happen?  Link


We found it, you can too.
5 times under the Obama.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 14, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> LOL Link to democrats using the 5th? Really? You claim none have?


I did not say that.  trump claimed anyone pleading the 5th was a crook.  But he will never go under oath about January 6th.  He is a serial liar.  Give up on trump.  He is damaged goods.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 14, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> I did not say that.  trump claimed anyone pleading the 5th was a crook.  But he will never go under oath about January 6th.  He is a serial liar.  Give up on trump.  He is damaged goods.


you did ask for a link to democrats using the 5th like none had ever done it and you had never heard of any.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 14, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> you did ask for a link to democrats using the 5th like none had ever done it and you had never heard of any.



How many times did Hillary claum the 5th in the BENGHAZI hearing? Now...
How many times did the liar Flint plead the 5th for the J6 committee?  Over 100.

MAGA lies.  Now go away.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 14, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> How many times did Hillary claum the 5th in the BENGHAZI hearing? Now...
> How many times did the liar Flint plead the 5th for the J6 committee?  Over 100.
> 
> MAGA lies.  Now go away.


Still cant handle that democrats do it I see? How many Obama Officials used it again?


----------



## Death Angel (Jul 14, 2022)

bravoactual said:


> That loser was so fucking desparate to stay in WH.  Now all he will get is prison


Not gonna happen. I love how he still pisses you off


----------



## Delldude (Jul 14, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> I did not say that.  trump claimed anyone pleading the 5th was a crook.  But he will never go under oath about January 6th.  *He is a serial liar.*  Give up on trump.  He is damaged goods.


No chance you are following Biden's daily lies to the American people about all the problems his policies are making.


----------



## bravoactual (Jul 15, 2022)

Republican Who Pushed 2020 Election Fraud Claims Accused of Election Fraud Himself.

Representative Lee Zeldin, the Republican nominee to be New York's governor, has been accused of ballot petition fraud and may not be able to have his name appear on the Independence Party line on the November ballot.









						Republican who pushed 2020 election fraud claims accused of election fraud
					

A Libertarian Party representative in New York has accused lawmaker Lee Zeldin of submitting 11,000 fraudulent ballot petition signatures.




					www.newsweek.com
				




Following the 2020 election, Zeldin supported former President Donald Trump's claims that the 2020 election was fraudulent although no evidence has emerged corroborating the allegations. The GOP congressman voted against the certification of President Joe Biden's electoral votes in Arizona and Pennsylvania on January 6.

"*This debate is necessary because rogue election officials, secretaries of state and courts circumvented state election laws*," Zeldin argued at the time.


----------

